# Triggering Drums



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I was wondering if one of you guys that have experience on triggering drums could go into
some details about how to trigger, what some of the best hardware is and why it makes lining
things to a grid so much easier.

I don't have a lot of experience with triggering but I am trying to learn more about it and the hardware
needed.

Maybe an article with some pictures or videos could be of help.


----------



## bassman17 (Jan 24, 2010)

Are you talking about live triggering or using samples in a mix? I don't do any live triggering with piezo pickups and such but I do a lot of mixing and trigger samples all the time. 

My latest routine is using Drumagog to generate MIDI tracks of all the hits. Once that is done, these are routed to Superior Drummer and I'll pick samples from there. I'll go through and adjust velocities on things to make it right and off we go to the mix..... Sucks to have to do it, but rock ain't rock without killer drums. :boxer:

-ashley


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm talking about live triggering. it makes more sense to me to trigger live if possible. However, I didn't know that drumagog could generate MIDI tracks for the hits >_>. Teach me, master.


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey!
When recording, I'm capturing the signal from trigger sensors (only Kick and Snare, but I'm thinking about triggering all the drums when recording heavier music). Then I use Drumagog to playback samples. A good thing about Drumagog is that it follows pretty well the snare dynamics, so when you have a snare roll you don't have that silly machine gun effect!
The samples are usually blended 50/50 with the actual recorded drums.
I don't think that triggering makes it easier to fix a drummer's timing problems; in fact it enhances them (since all hits are more evident). But the recorded trigger sensor is more defined (so easier to align): it looks -and sounds- like a bad clipping in the track.

When I have an in-house drumset (pretty soon since I made an endorsment deal with a nice italian artisan drum factory: CVL Drums), I will work on a small "drums in rock" article with sound and video examples... in the same style I made my other two videos.

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

Live, i'd use SSD Trigger, i've found it to be heaps more accurate than Drumagog (yes i've compared both) and 96 samples of latency in live mode which is generally not noticable. Can output midi too

I'm just using the actual mics, i'm sure piezo pickups would work much better, but hey. I'm mostly using triggers in mixing, so i print the triggers, and double check them and manually replace as i go.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

I read a while ago about some drum mics that attach permanently to the insides of the shells (article here) - I guess they could be pretty useful as triggers as well - bit expensive though... :dumbcrazy:


----------

